# Steelhead Limit ?



## kayak1979

I have a question regarding the steelhead trout limit. I saw that it shows that Sept. 1st it changes to 2 for the limit. From what I'm reading that 2 limit is for Lake Erie and it's tribs to certain landmarks listed such as first bridge and dams.

_These regulations apply to the Ohio waters 
of Lake Erie, its embayments including 
Maumee Bay, Sandusky Bay, East Harbor, 
Middle Harbor, and West Harbor, and 
tributaries to the first dam, or designated 
landmarks as follows: 
&#8222; Vermilion Riverto State Route 2 bridge;
&#8222; Black RivertoState Route 611 bridge; 
&#8222; Rocky RivertoDetroit Rd. bridge; 
&#8222; Cuyahoga RivertoHarvard Rd. bridge; 
&#8222; Euclid Creek and Chagrin RivertoState 
Route 283 bridges; 
&#8222; Arcola, Wheeler, Cowles, and Indian 
Creek to U.S. Route 20 bridges; 
&#8222; Grand RivertoState Route 535 bridge; 
&#8222; Conneaut Ceek toMain St. bridge 
(downtown Conneaut); 
&#8222; Ashtabula RivertoE. 24th St. bridge._

So my main question is then if this is just specific to the above mentioned areas, does that mean I can follow the regular trout regulations of being able to keep 5 steelhead below those landmarks? 

Thanks


----------



## mdogs444

I believe that during season, post Sept 2, its 2 no matter where. During non season, its 2 in the specified areas and 5 elsewhere.


----------



## kayak1979

Then what is the point of them listing Lake Erie zones? To me it's listed just like Largemouth Bass...you can take them anytime of the year as long as it's not in the Lake Erie fishing zone that they have listed. This is confusing and I tried calling the District 3 wildlife office, but all I get is a voice recording.


----------



## kayak1979

I just spoke with District 3 Division of Wildlife on the phone and he said if you're in Lake Erie and tribs/rivers up to the points mentioned (dams or bridges) it's 2. Anything upstream past that point the limit is 5.


----------



## ldrjay

Hmmm thats interesting. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stak45dx1

its a good thing this forum is practically dead until September. Between September and mid-may its 2 for the entire length of the tribs and in the lake. period. I don't see where the confusion comes from. its pretty clearly stated.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/site-specific-regulations


----------



## kayak1979

Stak.. I spoke to the division of wildlife today and it is 5. It is only 2 for the areas listed in the regulations. No reason to come across being angry with someone simply asking questions regarding laws to do the right thing.

It's better to look at the exact regulations as printed and not the website, because it doesn't include all information. Specifically the Lake Erie zones on page 7

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/pdfs/fishing/fishingregulations_2014_2015.pdf

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stak45dx1

yes, its 5, but only between 16th of may through august (good luck catching 5 between those dates as they probably won't be making their way to the rivers in any numbers). between September and may 15th its two, just like the chart says, and at the bottom there's an asterisk stating that those regulations apply to the entire length of the lake erie tribs. I'm giving you the answer to your question, if you don't want to accept that answer just go down to rocky river, catch 5 chromers and put them on your stringer, it won't be long before someone calls the rangers and you get a nice fine.


----------



## kayak1979

It says the entire length of _Lake Erie Tributaries_ if you read what the Lake Erie zones are it says it stops at different landmarks that are listed....

These regulations apply to the Ohio waters of Lake Erie, its embayments including Maumee Bay, Sandusky Bay, East Harbor, Middle Harbor, and West Harbor, and tributaries to the first dam, or designated landmark as follows: Vermilion River to St. Rt. 2 bridge; Black River to St. Rt. 611 bridge;* Rocky River to Detroit Rd. bridge*; Cuyahoga River to Harvard Rd. bridge; Euclid Creek and Chagrin River to St. Rt. 283 bridge; Arcola Creek, Wheeler Creek, Cowles Creek, and Indian Creek to U.S. Rt. 20 bridge; Grand River to St. Rt. 535 bridge; Conneaut Creek to Main St. bridge (downtown Conneaut); Ashtabula River to E. 24th St. bridge.

This is where my confusion was and that's why I called today and the ranger told me that anything UPSTREAM I can keep 5, and I specifically asked even if it's past September.


----------



## kayak1979

I will call again tomorrow and double check everything, I don't want to argue over it. I would rather specifically ask again to make sure.


----------



## stak45dx1

ok, good luck with that.


----------



## Kidsatplay

If you know a place to catch enough to actually keep five right now can you let me know in a PM. I would like to try and catch a couple.


----------



## laynhardwood

2 is the limit after September 1 it's extremely clear in the regulations it says and I quote " the entire length of Lake Erie Tribs" I don't see the confusion. Plus they taste like $$it so have at it


----------



## ldrjay

Strong butthurt in this one. Wow you guys need to get out and fish. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SelfTaught

ldrjay said:


> Strong butthurt in this one. Wow you guys need to get out and fish.
> 
> 
> 
> lollllll right


----------



## kayak1979

I'm out fishing Fairport harbor now ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood

Don't post questions you don't want the answer to


----------



## ldrjay

Such anger with the responses. They taste great btw if you can cook. I keep my two every chance I get. Plus I share with everyone. Bass are delicious too. But thats for a different thread. I prefer smallies but have no problem eating largemouth. Hahaha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayak1979

I would like the answer to the discrepancy between the print/PDF and the web. The web does say the entire length of tributary but the print doesn't. I wrote ODNR yesterday that way I get a response in writing. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood

I could care less if you like to eat fish that's why they are here as long as rules are followed and everything is legal. If you pay for a license than you can keep and eat what you like. I'm not a mean person and didn't mean to sound like that but the arguing over the limit number was getting me mad because of how plainly stated it was my fault for coming off as an a hole good fishing my friends tight lines


----------



## Snakecharmer

kayak1979 said:


> I would like the answer to the discrepancy between the print/PDF and the web. The web does say the entire length of tributary but the print doesn't. I wrote ODNR yesterday that way I get a response in writing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It certainly isn't clear. Thanks for making the effort to try to get it clarified.


----------



## ldrjay

In that case its ok bud. I was understanding the limit of two but who knows I guess. Problem with calling the 1800 number is most of those knuckle heads that answer dont have a clue. Ive called about numerous things and not gotten an answer. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick

I originally thought it was pretty straight forward, but now that I look at it again it is confusing. It says both........so which one is it???? I don't keep them so I don't need to worry about it, but I wouldn't want anybody getting busted because of contradicting regs..


----------



## kayak1979

Thanks for posting that Fishinnick, that is what has been making me try to figure that out. I usually catch and release my steelhead. If I catch a medium sized one sometimes I'll put it in the smoker. I just didn't understand why they were putting the trout limit for a season under Lake Erie zones, if it's going to be for the entire area that they are. I'm glad that you saw it like that as well. Thanks.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

kayak1979 said:


> Thanks for posting that Fishinnick, that is what has been making me try to figure that out. I usually catch and release my steelhead. If I catch a medium sized one sometimes I'll put it in the smoker. I just didn't understand why they were putting the trout limit for a season under Lake Erie zones, if it's going to be for the entire area that they are. I'm glad that you saw it like that as well. Thanks.


I'm reading it as the ones specifically listed (walleye bass perch trout) are regulations that apply to the entire length of the tributary and are the exception to the statewide rule. It makes pretty clear sense...look at the types of fish that have lower limits during the times they enter the rivers to spawn. Walleye bass and trout all come into the rivers to spawn, thus the limits for those are lower at the time when this is taking place and when they are in the entire length of a tributary (note that the perch limit is always the same...they do not enter the tributaries to spawn). The way I'm reading it is that for something not specifically outlined in that box (such as sheephead if you were to want to keep them) then the regulations apply to the given landmarks for each trib.


----------



## laynhardwood

The stuff fishin nick has circled is for walleye perch and bass and yes first landmark but steelhead is entire length of tributary it is labeled as that look at the header it doesn't say trout it says walleye yellow perch and bass


----------



## fishinnick

laynhardwood said:


> The stuff fishin nick has circled is for walleye perch and bass and yes first landmark but steelhead is entire length of tributary it is labeled as that look at the header it doesn't say trout it says walleye yellow perch and bass


Yeah, but then why are steelhead included with the other regs? Maybe just a typo in the header?? If that's the case, steelhead shouldn't be included in that same chart. Just my opinion...

Plus, there's no * by steelhead, so one can assume that the entire length(as well as the landmark regs at the top) can both be assumed for all the species listed.

The asterisk is right under steelhead, sure, but since it's at the very bottom of the chart(and not next to a certain species) people may think it's there for all species. Again, I think it's a little confusing/misleading. When in doubt, throw the fish back for someone else to enjoy :B


----------



## kayak1979

The regulations which are in print and PDF online do not mention anything about the entire tributary. That is the main reason I was curious about it. 


free image upload


----------



## kayak1979

Snakecharmer said:


> It certainly isn't clear. Thanks for making the effort to try to get it clarified.


I emailed the ODNR on Thursday and still have not received a response. I'm beginning to wonder if I will even get one.


----------



## Steel Cranium

Ask Mike D. from the metroparks. His blog routinely states that the stocked rainbow trout limit in the east branch of the rocky is two until mid-May. Even though they are not steelies, they fall under the reduced state limits for trout on the Erie tribs. These adult fish are stocked well outside of the steelhead zone - above the true southernmost obstruction.


----------



## SelfTaught

I don't understand what all the fuss is about and why you're so concerned kayak1979. You write "I usually catch and release my steelhead." & "If I catch a medium sized one sometimes I'll put it in the smoker" - So if you catch release most of your steele why are you concerned about keeping 5 or 2? Do you really need to take more than 2 at time walking out of the river?? There aren't many spots along our rivers that you can be carrying all your gear + 30-50lbs of fish out even if you do catch 5. - It's not wrongful to keep fish by any means but let's do our part to preserve our awesome fishery we have and leave the most fish possible in our river systems to live, grow and be caught another day.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kayak1979

It's because there is a discrepancy in the regulations between the print and web. That is my only fuss. I would rather have it clearly stated. Especially when I call the division 3 wildlife office and they tell me the opposite of what is being said here.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FAB

What the land marks on each of the tributaries do is establish the Lake Erie fishing zone. All Ohio fishing regulations for all species are in effect up to that point. However as the footnote points out the regulations listed, after that Paragraph at the top, which includes the species and limits for several different fish are specific to the entire length of the tributary. The last note is the governing statement in this case for those tributaries including and beyond the "Lake Erie" fisheries portion of the trib. While the waters of the tributary beyond the landmarks are not part of the Lake Erie fish management zone the regulations for species and limits listed are in effect for the entire length of the tributary.

As you know Ohio shares harvest quotas with Canada and all the other states that boarder Lake Erie in the Lake Erie fisheries management program. This is the reason the area of Lake Erie management is spelled out in the regulations as the listed landmarks. However limits are imposed by the second statement for the entire length of the tributaries, yes you do have two sets of rules but the last one is most restrictive in that it regulates the entire length of the trib.


----------



## kayak1979

I finally did receive a great voice mail message from the District Three Fish Management Supervisor at Ohio Division of Wildlife: Phil Hillman. He assured me that it is indeed only 2 trout beginning Sept 1st for the entire length of the river and including Lake Erie. He went out of his way to give a lot of information and I really appreciate it. =)


----------

